# ICC profile for UV printer with RIP software



## angelcanvas (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, I am about to buy UV printer for printing on clear phone cases. Supplier provides RIP software Acro RIP 8.2 but they do not provide ICC profile. 

As I understand, I may have issues with color accuracy. How to sort this out? Is it difficult to create custom CMYK ICC profile? 

Without RIP software, I can't print white color.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

What printer do you need to have iCC profiles?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

angelcanvas said:


> Hello, I am about to buy UV printer for printing on clear phone cases. Supplier provides RIP software Acro RIP 8.2 but they do not provide ICC profile.
> 
> As I understand, I may have issues with color accuracy. How to sort this out? Is it difficult to create custom CMYK ICC profile?
> 
> ...





This subform is specially for the Epson F2000 Direct To Garment Printer. You should post this question in the general forum section.

_


----------

